# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Another CO2 generator



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Perrush mentioned on the fertilizer forum the idea of using an alka-seltzer like fizzing tablet to generate CO2.

Here's a diagram of a system that might be used for generating CO2 for aquarium use using a fizzing tablet.










The tablet would go with a few mls of water into the generator. Gas would route through the dehumidifier, which would contain (e.g.) calcium chloride pellets of silica gell to adsorb water. From the the line would route through a shutoff valvle, to a T connector to a high-quality ballon, on through a needle valve and check valve to an outlet nozzle. The nozzle could lead into a reactor, powerhead or cannister filter.

Everything except the tubing, enerator, balloon and needle valve would be optional.

Anyone want to throw that together and see how it works?

Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Perrush mentioned on the fertilizer forum the idea of using an alka-seltzer like fizzing tablet to generate CO2.

Here's a diagram of a system that might be used for generating CO2 for aquarium use using a fizzing tablet.










The tablet would go with a few mls of water into the generator. Gas would route through the dehumidifier, which would contain (e.g.) calcium chloride pellets of silica gell to adsorb water. From the the line would route through a shutoff valvle, to a T connector to a high-quality ballon, on through a needle valve and check valve to an outlet nozzle. The nozzle could lead into a reactor, powerhead or cannister filter.

Everything except the tubing, enerator, balloon and needle valve would be optional.

Anyone want to throw that together and see how it works?

Roger Miller


----------



## McKee (Feb 7, 2003)

Why the balloon?

------------------------
Our diary: http://www.deardiary.net/cgi-bin/viewer.cgi?diary=27982&view=welcome&comments=on


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

The generator would produce a burst of CO2 rather than a steady stream. The ballon and needle valve are there to store the CO2 and regulate the rate that the CO2 is fed to the tank.


Roger Miller


----------



## Tim Walker (Apr 13, 2004)

Over here you can get 10cm (3 inch) tall cyliners of CO2 at the supermarket. Easily enough to fill a balloon. I think it's 10 cyliners for about US$1.50. They're used in homemade softdrink (US:soda) makers.. you can also get N20 in the same kind of containers for whipping cream, but that's another story...


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Mmmm, how about you put ALOT of alka seltzer in the bottle currently marked for water, and use a pinch valve to slowly drip water onto the seltzer. That should provide a relatively constant flow of co2 and eliminate the balloon. I don't know how many bubbles you'll get from each drop, but if you do the same thing with baking soda and 15% (distilled) vinegar, you'll get ~60 bubbles/drop of vinegar so your bps converts directly to drops/min.


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

This balloon idea is very clever but I think I'll stick to the yeast fermentation since it's already proven and seems more economical than the alka seltzer method. 

Very thought provoking though.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

You could do the same thing with a yeast bottle in place of the generator. The ballon would even out the CO2 delivery.


Roger Miller


----------

